# eyelid lesion



## Torilinne (Feb 6, 2012)

CPT 67966 is listed under the "reconstruction" heading in the eye surgery section.  This indicates, as does the description of the code, that it is used when there is repair/reconstruction of the eyelid in conjunction with the lesion excision.  The RVU's associated with code 67966 also indicates the level of expertise needed when considering use of this code.  There is much more work involved in code 67966 (8.97 work RVU's) as compared to 11640 (1.67 work RVU's).  

Which one you would report would be based on the documentation provided by the physician.  
Hope this helps!

V Davis CPC, CGIC


----------



## Torilinne (Feb 6, 2012)

The added info helps and makes me lean more toward using the eyelid reconstruction codes.  When you look at the complex repair codes that you would normally use with excision of a BCC, a parenthetical note tells you to see codes in the anatomic site when coding for eyelid repair. I'm curious what feedback/experience others may have with this?

V Davis CPC, CGIC


----------

